# Fuel gauge not working HELP !!



## GA16DE-b13 (Mar 12, 2008)

2 day ago my fuel tank was at 1/2 full and now look at it 
what is hapenning ????


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

the sending unit in the tank may have went bad. check all your fuses also.


----------



## GA16DE-b13 (Mar 12, 2008)

the temp gauge and the speedometer work and i have checked all the fuses but what may be wrong with the sending unit?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

it could have a hole in the float causing it to read low fuel or the electrical part could be corroded, a number of things could be wrong. it could have something to do with your instrument cluster.


----------

